# Megan Racing



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

My cousin bought a set of Megan Racing lowering springs some time ago. The ride was pretty comfi on decent roads and over sleeping police men and over bumps that weren't sharp or sudden. The spring rate is very nice. About 260 fr and 220 rr. Keeps the car flat in corners and very predictable. 

Only problem with these springs is that they are too low. 2" front and 1.8" rear. With cut bumpstops you only have 0.5" of travel (yep, measured it...scary). There are many ruts and potholes and just uneven surfaces. This car would slam on these types of bumps. Mostly the front would slam. The back wouldn't slam, but on one ocassion and only one occassion I was racing some bikes in my cuz car and the back snapped into oversteer. This could have been because we had smaller worn tires on the back because we had just come back from an autocross in which I came 2nd and my cuz came 4th, snadwiching the FWD LSD champion in 3rd. But it could have also been the first time hitting the rear bumpstop aswell.

Anyway, because I really like the support Megan gives (they always reply to my emails with relevant information, and they respond very very quickly) so I spoke to them about designing some springs that give a 1" drop instead. They told me they couldn't get that authorised. Most likely because they have so many in stock and need to sell those springs. So I sent the support responder all the info on the web about the poor suspension travel on the nissans. He told me that they have been contemplating making damper kits but are waiting for approval. So I made sure to tell them that if they go through with it, then ensure that they use shortened struts. I sent him more info on suspension travel for the nissans and he forwarded it to their R&D department.

I have the emails if anyone wants to see.

I told them I really like springs despite being too low and I wanted tehm to improve their product because everyone would benefit.

These springs combined with Tokico HP manage to stay on the road despite the slamming. Been over several sudden imperfections in the road of hazardous nature and was still able to steer the car where I wanted to. A toyota suspension expert who was in the car said he was surprised, that the car slams so harsh yet stays on the road. His diagnosis was that the tokico shocks have horrible rebound. He was on the ball because I researched other people complaints and they said the same thing. He recommended a JDM KYB performance adjustable shock which is better than kyb agx, but he said he got his set because he knows someone in Japan. He also owns a turbo starlet. Most likely they won't have them for sentra's.

Any which way, 1" drop or shortened struts are the only way based on all the info I've gathered and I hope Megan Racing really follows up with their damper kits. I think it will give us a new contender in the nissan suspension war.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I thank my second place in that autocross to the springs. I've driven the car with and without the springs and with the springs was the only time I've ever placed and my times dropped drastically.

My cousin crashed the car the same night, because he decided to go back to work despite being tired. Fell a sleep behind the wheel and wrote the car off. 

He has a 200SX now and he is going to use the springs again but with coil spring spacers to raise it a bit.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

To compare customer support, I have also been in contact with Tein, Tanabe and Hyperco. Tein replies are mostly generic replies. They take months to reply. The staff is sometimes disrespectful, and when they do answer your question, the answer sounds like this: "All springs are tested and proven to work with stock shocks. For more info check the website, all the info is there." :wtf: 

Great product but horrible staff. 

Tanabe replies in a few days but they lied to me. They were comeing out with a variety of springs for the B14. 300 lbs in front and 280 lbs in rear intrigued me most with 1.2" drop. I was really waiting for these to come out. Early last year I emailed them they said the springs aren't out yet, even though they have them advertised. Then months passed, I emailed them again, they said they will be out soon, I should just keep checking the website. I emailed again this year same thing. Then I emailed yesterday, and they said they no longer have intentions of making springs for the B14, but I should keep checking.

Whatever! :lame: 

Hyperco support is very good. I called and emailed and they pointed me to where I needed to go, what I needed to get etc. I was looknig for the thread on the B14 Hyperco sale and they sent me the link in not time. Gave me advice if I wanted to setup my own coilover setup. 

Fantastic.

So far Megan Racing and Hyperco get A's for customer support. Tein gets a C+ and tanabe gets a C.


----------

